# Ada aquasoil water changes



## Axelrodi202 (Jul 29, 2008)

AS is a great substrate but requires some special usage consideration. The first month requires very frequent water changes, up to daily during the first week. 

However I would suggest using a leaner dosing method, especially with new AS. The substrate will provide plenty of nutrients so you will just need to supplement smaller amounts of potassium and traces (potentially N & P if you have a huge amount of weedy stems).

This link is an invaluable resource on the proper usage of AS and other elements of the ADA methodology.


----------



## Waters (Oct 15, 2012)

I agree with Axelrodi202....I was not prepared for the amount of water changes necessary when using ADA Aquasoil. I planted heavily from the very beginning and still was recording a ton of ammonia for several weeks before the initial cycle finished and I could start adding fish.


----------



## exodon (Sep 29, 2012)

How much ammonia is too much for a planted tank? Just so if I do go with the AS I know if a water change is needed.


----------



## roadmaster (Nov 5, 2009)

As mentioned, Just follow ADA procedure /recommendation when using ADA product.
If your already balking at water changes,maybe aquasoil and or high tech method is not a good fit.Just about in my opinion gotta keep everything Discus tank clean in high tech including water changes at possibly 50% weekly.
Just sayin.


----------



## exodon (Sep 29, 2012)

​


roadmaster said:


> As mentioned, Just follow ADA procedure /recommendation when using ADA product.
> If your already balking at water changes,maybe aquasoil and or high tech method is not a good fit.Just about in my opinion gotta keep everything Discus tank clean in high tech including water changefs at possibly 50% weekly.
> Just sayin.


Not balking at water changes. Im used to plenty large scale water changes in my old 300 gallon of messy eating predators. Just wanted to know what was considered too much ammonia for plantsso I'm not changing water everyday a month later unnecessarily. I'll look up the Ada procedure thanks. When the tank is established 50% weekly in a 60 gallon is cake imo. It'll probably be the trimming and porobable algae that will be the challenge not the actual water changes. 

I'd be in no rush to throw fish in. Just thought aquasoil would be a neat way to do a fishless cycle and just focus on the plants to start. I'm fortunate in my job schedule to get a week off every month. I'll set it up on the start of that so that daily water changes if necessary would not be a problem at all. 

What would be your suggestion as far as dosing the first few weeks since aquasoil provides plenty of nutrients.


----------



## roadmaster (Nov 5, 2009)

Would not dose anything in the way of nutrient's for first month anyway.
Believe the aquasoil to be very good way of fishless cycling and just change water as they suggest and bacteria colony will develop.
Would keep lighting period at straight six hour photoperiod for first three week's, and maybe move to eight hour's total at week four (just me).
Too much light plus ammonia is quickest way I know to induce algae of all manner.


----------

